# Pitt Bull vs kitten



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh my goodness...that is so cute!!! Love the kitten bouncing down the hallway.......


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

ADORABLE! Loved it!


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Too cute Thanks!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Too cute, love stories about _unlikely_ friendships.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Pits get such a bad rap. It is nice to see a positive portal. 

They were used as nanny dogs. If you had kids you got a pit bull.


----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

Absolutely adorable!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

That was super sweet.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

That was so awesome!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

sooooo cute


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Hehehe, the kitten beat up the big bad pitbull. Cute!


----------

